# Achat Impossible



## GilbertC (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour

Je n'arrive plus à faire d'achat sur l'AppStore Mac.

Une fois que j'ai rentré mon identifiant, je clique sur le bouton "Données de facturation" et à partir de ce moment plus rien ne se passe. Point de téléchargement, pas de fenêtre, rien.

Bien sûr on identifiant est correct. Je peux me connecter à mon compte.

Si quelqu'un a une idée.

Cordialement


----------



## Williamwe (28 Février 2011)

vérifie tes coordonnée bancaire ou refait un compte


----------

